# Ricotta didn't separate



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I made Mozzarella cheese today and was making ricotta out of the whey, using lemon juice instead of vinegar and it did not separate. I brought whey and some fresh milk up to 195*, removed it from the heat and stirred in the lemon juice like the recipe in Goats Produce Too book. It just looks like milk. I stirred and stirred for over 30 minutes and I don't know why it wouldn't separate. I just left it sitting in the pot on the stove to see if anything happens. Any ideas?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

It finally did separate as it cooled off and I have it in a cheesecloth draining now. Never had it do this before.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Did you add in some milk?

Fall milk, ratios of proteins are going to be slightly different, can have unpredictable results with some cheese types.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes. I added some extra whole raw goat milk. Going to make cheese again today so I'll have some whey to try this again and see if it happens again.

Thanks.


----------

